
My Weekly Review Habit - axiomdata316
https://www.benkuhn.net/weekly/
======
pmdulaney
I enjoyed this. I was raised Catholic and they had a similar kind of thing,
but on a day-by-day basis. Before you went to bed you would think back over
your day, reflecting on your behavior -- what you did right and what you did
wrong. More of a moral inventory than a gauge of personal efficiency.

I'm an older person nearing retirement, so my situation is different. But I
can't help thinking that focussing on efficiency to this extent is
detrimental. Jacques Ellul would say that "la technique" has taken over your
life.

I found your post on ultra-bright interior lighting to be very interesting. I
think I would go with two mega-bright lamps without fans than one giga-bright
fan that needs one.

~~~
benkuhn
I actually ended up making v2 of the ultra-bright light out of 3 7-way socket
splitters and 21 100w-equivalent normal bulbs[1]. No fans needed, higher CRI
and I got the bulbs during a 50% sale so was cheaper IIRC :)

[1]: [https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-100W-Equivalent-
Daylight-50...](https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-100W-Equivalent-
Daylight-5000K-A21-Dimmable-Exceptional-Light-Quality-LED-Light-Bulb-
TA21-16050MDFH25-12DE26-1-11/304006413)

~~~
pmdulaney
Thanks for the update!

